# Reparación de parlante



## aakd18 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hola! tengo un parlante que me presto un amigo, y no se si el me lo dio roto o que, pero uno de los cables que sale de los terminales del parlante, esta a punto de cortarse...
el parlante lo probe, y anda a veces (cuando dicho cablecito hace contacto).

les adjunto una imagen para que entiendan mejor de lo que hablo!

la consulta es esta: ¿le puedo poner una gotita de estaño para que quede bien soldado?... sino cual es la solución? porque mi amigo me dio el parlante y funcionaba, y ahora no se lo puedo devolver roto! me mata!

bueno, gracias de antemano a todos!


----------



## ciri (Mar 11, 2008)

Si.. estañalo.. sale como piña.. y si queres manchalo con grafito.. o limpia el otro contacto, para que no queden tan diferentes..


----------



## aakd18 (Mar 11, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Si.. estañalo.. sale como piña



gracias amigo! igual, al flaco le voy a decir que se lo arregle....porque si no le digo nada, y se da cuenta, va a pensar que soy un garca!

bueno che gracias!

sale como piña!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 17, 2008)

Si se ha roto, es por causa que es muy corto, lo normal sería levantar el cubrecono por la parte delantera, y sacar el latiguillo corto poniendo uno de la medida que le corresponde. Si sueldas en poco tiempo se volverá a partir,ya que el estaño somete a rigidez el flexible.


----------



## rdirisio (Mar 17, 2008)

Hola, por lo que veo en la foto pareciera que al aplicarle calor con el soldador en el borne, se recalento tanto que se te aflojó la soldadura del otro lado, si te fijas es como que el estaño se derritió y quedo como "estirado".  Si lo volves a soldar queda bien.
Saludos


----------



## aakd18 (Mar 18, 2008)

hola muchachos! les cuento que le meti una gotita de estaño y quedo barbaro... ni se nota la diferecia!

salu2
y gracias a todos por su tiempo


----------



## Dano (Abr 9, 2008)

El reparar parlantes, no es un trabajo para nada complicado, pero si muy tedioso, para reparar un parlante igual se pasa una tarde intentado colocar la bobina nueva en una forma correcta.

Primero deberías especificar que es lo que se les rompieron a los parlantes, por ejemplo: el cono (por una patada de una persona), la suspención, la bobina?

Cuando especifices más te podremos dar una respuesta más acertada.

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 9, 2008)

Me sumo a la pregunta, pero yo quiero saber que liquido se usa para despegar las partes fasilmente. No eh tenido buenas experiencias despegandolos.


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 9, 2008)

simplemente alcohol con un pincel y una cuchillita era alcochol y otro tambien que no me acuerdo como se llama creo que tiner o algo asi... sale de una.


----------



## Dano (Abr 9, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Me sumo a la pregunta, pero yo quiero saber que liquido se usa para despegar las partes fasilmente. No eh tenido buenas experiencias despegandolos.



Para despegar el domo yo uso tinner y paciencia para que salga entero


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 9, 2008)

grasias por las repuestas, pensaba que venia algo especial, si yo uso tiner pero reniego mucho, que le vamos a hacer. Saludos


----------



## aakd18 (Abr 10, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Para despegar el domo yo uso tinner y paciencia para que salga entero



que es eso de despegar el domo?


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 10, 2008)

la tapita de la bobina osea el guardapolvos ese redondito que casi siempre jaja esta en el centro del parlante


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 11, 2008)

Para sacar el cubrecono es mejor utilizar un cutter y recortar lo más próximo a la membrana del altavoz, que utilizar productos que puedan empapar y alterar la membrana.

Una vez hecha la reparación, se coloca el cubrecono, o domo, en su posición correcta, y se añade cola de contacto uniformemente en toda la junta del cubrecono con la membrana. Tras un dia de reposo y secado, habrá quedado una fina capa de cola uniformemente adherida a las dos piezas, solo quedara utilizar un bastoncillo de algodon y tinta china negra. Empapamos el algodón y lo pasamos por encima de la cola. Acabado profesional.

De este modo es como se reparan las averías en los latiguillos del altavoz o se sustituyen.

Muy importante: utilicen ESTAÑO DE PLATA. El estaño normal en el latiguillo hace que por la rigidez se seccione con el uso.

Un buen refuerzo mecánico es utilizar silicon de poliuretano encima de las soldaduras, para amortiguar movimientos  en los latiguillos.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 23, 2009)

hola gente perdon por meterme pero tengo un parlante jahro de 18" 1200W(que en realidad no se si llega a los 200W) que se quemo yo le saque el cono junto con la suspencion y la bobina.

vi que la bobina esta quemada como hago para fabricar una nueva¿? ya que fue tan grande el fogonazo que hizo que el papel donde esta apollado la bobina esta quemado tambien 


yo quisiera reconstruir la bobina se podra ¿? tengo mucha paciencia y poca experiencia y mucha idea y pocas herramientas(cuando digo pocas herramientas me refiero a que no tengo herramientas para arreglar parlantes)

espero que me puedan ayudar Gracias


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

es simple,si consigues una placa muy fina de aluminio,y tienes un cilindro del tamaño de la bobina vieja..
miras el diametro del cable.y a liar..

yo repare asi uno de 12" y mas o menos funciono bien.

ten cuidado al quitar el cilindro viejo,que normalmente van muy bien pegados y cuesta.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 23, 2009)

porque una placa muy fina de aluminio ¿? ya he conseguido el alambre que leva que es de 0.30mm y un pedazo de aislante de motor electrico creo que eso va a servir (es ese papel blanco que se ve en los motores electricos)

el tema del cilindro es medio complicado conseguirlo ya que es de 10.1 cm

la bobina vieja ya la saque salio lo mas bien

lo que me queda es armar la bobina nueva y ponerla 

el otro tema es que pegamentos s usa ya sea para afirmar la bobina en el papel blanco y tambien para afirmar la bobina al cono¿?

Gracias espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 23, 2009)

Alguien me podría decir si vale la pena reparar parlantes que no tienen ni cono ni bobina? Solo están las armaduras con sus imanes. Tengo como 20 que rescaté de la basura y me da lástima tirarlos  (Hay desde 6 hasta 12'').

¿Dónde se pueden averiguar precios de conos y bobinas?



Saludos.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 23, 2009)

si tienes la marca de los parlantes puede que consigas la reparacion y te convienen si los parlantes valen mas de 300 pesos nuevos sino ni te pongas a renegar


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

aver,normalmente el cilindro de la bobina es de aluminio o algun metal por el estilo.

es para que cojas,y le des la forma de cilindro al aluminio y sobre el lies el cobre.

pegamentos para eso que sean buenos me suena aver visto alguna vez que es uno negro,pero no se como se llama ni nada.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 23, 2009)

bueno hellfull te cuento que este parlante por lo que estoy viendo es uno de los mas malos que hay en el mercado 

este parlante tiene como si fuese una hoja de plastico en la parte de adentro de la bobina no tiene nada de aluminio 

otra pregunta el aluminio es un buen conductor de calor puedo sustituir esa hoja de plastico que viene original y ponerle una hoja de aluminio?¿

Gracias hellfull


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 23, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> si tienes la marca de los parlantes puede que consigas la reparacion y te convienen si los parlantes valen mas de 300 pesos nuevos sino ni te pongas a renegar



Son parlantes (de auto la mayoría) que no deben valer más de 50 pesos el más caro... Pero qué se yo, en una de esas, comprando los conos y las bobinas sueltas y armandolós yo no me salía tan caro...



Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

lo puedes sustituir facilmente,mientras el cobre este esmaltado para que no haga cortocircuito.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 24, 2009)

bueno Gracias en un raro si me hacen el molde me voy a poner a armarla saco fotos y despues posteo como me fue Gracias


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

sube si puedes una foto de los altavoces que tienes en tu avatar.se ven muy bien


----------



## djpusse (Jun 25, 2009)

tengo dos torres, todos parlantes blancos 

y el que se me rompió es uno de los grabes de 18" que aun sigo esperando a un amigo que me preste un poco de resina epoxi para afirmar la bobina al carretel

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

se ven que deben sonar bien fuerte y bien.
aver si puedes arreglar ese que aunque no es la mejor forma de arreglarlo,funciona.
ya tienes hecha la bobina no? si dices que te falta pegarla nada mas.
ha sido facil conseguir el aluminio para la bobina,yo busque pero no encontre nada.-


----------



## djpusse (Jun 25, 2009)

bueno con respecto al sonido suena muy claro y muy fuerte tambien 

por que no es la mejor forma de arreglarlo¿? que hice mal¿?

la bobina tengo hecha la primer capa ahora en un rato voy a ir a buscar la resina epoxi asi pego la primer capa y sigo con la otra 

por que pegar la primer capa¿? porque si no a medida que voy enroscando la segunda capa se va habriendo y se me mete en medio de la capa de abajo se entiende¿?

con respecto al aluminio yo ya sabia de antes que las imprentas usan unas hojas de aluminio para las matrices es la hoja ideal para esto no es ni gruesa ni fina no es dura ni blanda esta barbaro y a pesar de todo es de facil menejo ya que se puede cortar hasta con una tijera 

cuando termine la bobina posteo fotos y demas

Gracias 

PD: quisiera que me digas porque no es la mejor forma de repararlo Gracias hellfull


----------



## djpusse (Jun 25, 2009)

aprte de que todavia no pude conseguir la resina epoxi encontre estos 3 video donde se ve bien explicado como reparar un parlante a mi me parecio muy bueno

YouTube - bocinas parte 1




YouTube - bocinas parte 2




YouTube - bocinas parte 3


espero que sirva de algo 
saludos cuando tenga noticias posteo


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

ombre,no se puede comparar comprarle la bobina nueva con hacerla tu,no es una cosa facil de hacer.
yo cuando la ize como no tenia resina epoxi ni nada,le eche una capa de cola blanca y le ize secado rapido con el secador jaja

pero si te queda bien ningun problema

lo de las capas es verdad que al hacer la segunda te mueve la primera.pegalas que es lo mejor.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 26, 2009)

hellfull hombre con h.

mira no se a mi me parece mejor la que yo estoy haciendo ya que la estoy haciendo de mas calidad no se va 

la estoy hilando arriba de una lamina de aluminio para que tenga una mejor dicipacion ya que original viene con un plastico aislante que nunca me acuerdo como se llama 

y la estoy pegando con resina epoxi ya que original viene solo con un barniz

creo si es que no me queda rozando va a quedar bien 


hell full decime si hay algo mal que estoy haciendo
Gracias

PD: creo que empece a hilar la bobina al reves me parece que va a quedar el terminal positivo como negativo y el negativo como el positivo que no seria tanto problema porque a la hora de ponerla en la caja se invierten los cables y listo


----------



## dante3530 (Jun 27, 2009)

djpusse como hicistes eso de los conos blancos ? ya los comprastes asi? los pintastes? como fue?


----------



## djpusse (Jun 27, 2009)

dante3530 mira los conos creo que estan pintados 

yo los compre asi compre todo junto 

de ser de que algun dia sepa lo hare saber


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

si,si dices que lo estas haciendo bien estupendo,pero ten cuidado en que te de la misma resistencia que tenia antes,y que antes de terminarla te quepa en el hueco sin problemas de rozamiento,que eso es mas complicado.

pero que si te funciona no te preocupes que eso esque has hecho un buen trabajo.

jaja y luego ya no le des tanta caña vaya a ser qeu lo quemes otra vez


----------



## djpusse (Jun 29, 2009)

hola hellfull Gracias por tu comentario te cuento que ya he puesto la bobina en el cono ya pegada y todo mañana voy a hacer si es que se puede un nuevo tema para poner todas las fotos y explicar mi trabajo

te cuento que la bobina entra perfectamente en el entrehierro esta tarde voy a poner el cono en la carcaza y comento como fue 


PD: si se quema nuevamente volvere a repararlo y si se quema otra vez comprare otro porque no pienso repararlo mas de 2 veces

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

y si tienes ganas sube un video al youtube de tu equipo entero dando caña.que ami me gusta mucho verlos jeje

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 29, 2009)

mmmm me temo que vas a tener que esperar por ese video ya que no tengo ninguno pero te prometo que el prox evento que tenga hago el video y lo subo 

Gracias Saludos compañero


----------



## dante3530 (Jun 29, 2009)

al estar pintados afecta al sonido? el ala del parlante se hace mas rigida? afecta en algo a la suspencion del cono?


----------



## djpusse (Jun 29, 2009)

hola dante3530 mira no lo se ni si quiera se porque lospintaron ni con que solo se que se me quemo este de 18 no se si fue por la pintura o por la potencia es la primera vez que se me quema un parlante

Saludos

PD: estoy subiendo las fotos al rapidshare cuando las tenga lista posteo el link
Gracias


----------



## djpusse (Jun 29, 2009)

hola gente bueno les comento que recien termino de armar el parlante y anda perfecto (por ahora) tengo que ponerlo en su caja y probarlo bien pero eso va a ser el finde porque los vecinos me van a matar sino


aca les dejo un par de fotos para que vean mi trabajo acepto criticas

http://rapidshare.de/files/47705580/Fotos_del_rompe_cabezas.rar.html

Gracias por todo gente suerte


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

no creo que le afecte la pintura a la membrana para nada,si es de tela o algo parecido,la absorbe solamente y no le pasa nada,pero si es de goma no creo que sea pintado porque namas sonar se desconcharia porque se queda rigida.


----------



## dante3530 (Jun 30, 2009)

voy a probar con uno de 12 y despues les cuento los resultados


----------



## djpusse (Jun 30, 2009)

hola gente 

dante prova la verdad es que yo no los pintaria por el simple motivo de que los parlantes vienen de un color y por algo sera asi aparte el carton de los parlantes es todo del mismo color y material no estan pintados eso creo 

yo no los pintaria ya que creo que los mios estan pintados y se estan quemando y no creo que sea por potencia eso creo 


hace mas de un año que los tengo y este es el primer parlante que se me quema asique si llega a ser por una cuestion de pintura debe tener sus efectos secundarios en el paso del tiempo 

otra cosa antes al ponerme a ver la bobina vieja noto que la misma estaba rozando

sera por el motivo de que puede ser que esten pintados¿? que se allan revirado el carton o algo asi¿?

Gracias


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

no creo que sea por eso,ademas la pintura va por fuera no por dentro de la bobina ni nada


----------



## djpusse (Jun 30, 2009)

y entonces porque rozo la bobina en contra del entrehierro yo me acuerdo que una vez se me humedecio un parlante y despues no dejo de rozar nunca mas


----------



## dante3530 (Jul 1, 2009)

la bobina al recalentarse tiende a desformarse, puede que se halla desformado un toque y te produzca el rozamiento, tus parlantes tienen ventilacion para la bobina? o estan cerrados por atras y el copo es de tela si fuese asi, al estar pintado la pintura tapo los orificios del cono y por lo tanto la bobina no tenia ventilacion.


----------



## djpusse (Jul 1, 2009)

bueno el parlante tiene la ventilacion por detras y el copo es de carton muy fino


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 8, 2009)

Hola muchachos. Bueno aca encontré un video que por ahi ya conocen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p4qBjjDwIw

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## danielfer23 (Dic 8, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola muchachos. Bueno aca encontré un video que por ahi ya conocen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p4qBjjDwIw
> 
> ...



 mamita que peligro es ese tipo 
prefiero que le meta mano estehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvIodltK7_4


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 8, 2009)

me parece que el de danielfer si sabe lo que hace, el otro usa cemento de contacto y la gotita??????????

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2009)

Por favor, no desvirtuemos el tema.

El primer video, feo y todo, tiene una campana Leea.
El segundo ya no. Si empezamos una discusión sobre cómo enconar un parlante nos iríamos lejos. Qudémonos en Leea y que esta discusión siga en el hilo adecuado.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2009)

Ambos videos tienes sus "Cosas"
El primero es una "Reparación Artesanal" en el living de la casa, el otro es sobre el armado de un parlante nuevo, supuestamente en una fábrica con supuestos "Más recursos".

Por el contrario, siendo una fábrica el armado del segundo video me pareció "Demasiado" artesanal.


----------



## danielfer23 (Dic 9, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ambos videos tienes sus "Cosas"
> El primero es una "Reparación Artesanal" en el living de la casa, el otro es sobre el armado de un parlante nuevo, supuestamente en una fábrica con supuestos "Más recursos".
> 
> Por el contrario, siendo una fábrica el armado del segundo video me pareció "Demasiado" artesanal.



Fogónazo en el primer video el tipo habla y da a entender que el hace estos trabajos normalmente. El otro tiene una cancha. Lástima que no provaron como funcionaba y ver la sacudida que la dan para probar. Alguien sabe sí hay algún video de este tipo pero hecho por una máquina? Es decir no creo que todas las fábricas de parlantes lo hagan artesanalmente no?


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 9, 2009)

Esto me pasa por no aclarar. El post estaba en parlantes leea industria argentina presisamente porque estaba enconando un leea. En ningun caso quise indicar que asi se reparaba un parlante ni mucho menos.

hay en youtube varios videos de fabricacion de parlantes 

aca dos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E84JvoCq0gk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoE27__qdJU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NviFglT3ggg


saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 10, 2009)

muy buenos el primer video jj muy profecional


----------



## andree_127 (Sep 28, 2010)

ola gente bueno les cuento mi problema haber si me dan una mano; me compre un par de sub's marca lexsen de 18 y ambos los conectaba en paralelo a un power monoral. Bueno no se que habra pasado que ahora uno de ellos me suena notablemente mas despacio y cuando le subo mas el volumen suena como "trrrrr" algo asi como una quijada de burro o unos tornillitos que bailan adentro.

Al principio pense que era algo que estaba flojo lo abri y ajuste y cambie todos los prenos y esta bien firme pero igual :s haber si me ayudan para saber que pudo haber pasado.

Saludos gracias.......pdt:a ambos parlantes recibieron la misma señal siempre. y uno me anda de 10 y el otrro como que 5 y eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2010)

andree_127 dijo:


> ... Bueno no se que habra pasado que ahora uno de ellos me suena notablemente mas despacio y cuando le subo mas el volumen suena como "trrrrr" algo asi como una quijada de burro o unos tornillitos que bailan adentro.......


La descripción corresponde al efecto que hace una bobina del parlante "Desarmada".


----------



## andree_127 (Sep 28, 2010)

gracias fogonazo por la ayuda...podrias ser mas especifico porfavor con lo de "Desarmada"  y si no es mucho pedir cual es la solucion cambiarle toda la bobina? :S

gracias


----------

